

Facebook fan page removed 2x (Once for blocking Facebook tracking) - teksquisite
http://www.quora.com/What-tech-news-sources-could-I-enlist-to-assist-with-getting-a-Facebook-business-fan-page-back

======
teksquisite
I consult with Getcocoon.com and work on their social media accounts as well
as blog for them. Facebook has become a HUGE pita lately with fan page
censorship...

I have great instincts and noticed strange things happening prior to the first
fan page removal. 1- You can't login and start to get messages that your
account is currently unavailable due to site issues. 2- they do not send an
email or reason why your fan page was removed. 3- your fan page still shows up
in facebook search but you can't access it. So today I posted about "Facebook
Application permissions and how to take control of them." The same three steps
I listed above occurred again...

The Cocoon Firefox plug-in is all about Internet security and privacy and has
options to block 3d party ad servers and Facebook tracking - obviously this
does not play well with Facebook.

Cocoon had under 300 fans - so they could easily squash the page(s.) I need
people like you to help (I'm not sure how yet) but I know you have big voices
and potentially big feet - to move this post ahead so that it gets noticed.

Can you help out?

